

The Unix Shell as a Fourth Generation Language (1991) [pdf] - mike_ivanov
http://www.rdb.com/lib/4gl.pdf

======
theoh
Yeah, right. Programming robustly in sh or the common alternatives is a skill
very few people have.

Overall, this pitch reminds me of the risible EdgeRyders: "Edgeryders LBG is a
corporate shell exacty analogous to shells for computer software: an interface
between the client and the collective intelligence engine of the system –
which does not live in the shell, but in the community"

[http://www.cottica.net/2013/11/25/introducing-edgeryders-
the...](http://www.cottica.net/2013/11/25/introducing-edgeryders-the-
corporation-without-permission/)

(I would link to their own about page, but the link is broken on their OWN
flaky website, [http://edgeryders.eu](http://edgeryders.eu) )

